# [SOLVED] PSU Upgrade



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I recently got a second hand PC for free and I really think it's worth keeping! Here are the specs:

*DELL OptiPlex 760*
*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz
*M/B:* DELL E938939 GA0402
*HDD:* Seagate 160GB 7200RPM
*Memory:* 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz
*Video:* Integrated
*DVD:* Unknown
*Case:* DELL OptiPlex 760
*PSU:* DELL L305P-03 (305W)

Now I know the PSU is terrible and needs changing, so here's my plan. I intend to move the video card from my own PC to this one:

_Radeon HD 2400 PRO 512MB PCIe x16_

This card requires 300W (as written on the box). Now I know the TSF recommend a minimum of 550W for all PCIe GPUs... however this PC will not be used for gaming. It will be used for general internet browsing, documents and small-time photoshop work. Therefore I was think of adding the 30% and going for a 400W good quality PSU!

Could someone recommend me a good quality 400W PSU at a cheap price range? The cheapest I could find was this:

Newegg.com - XFX ProSeries P1-450S-X2B9 450W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Core Edition V2 Full Wired Power Supply at $64.

Is there anything cheaper?

EDIT: Also I should note the PC is just over 3 years old and was used in a workplace. Will changing the PSU extend it's lifetime a fair bit?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

That is a real nice system. I mean it is a perfect for basic day to day use. And that PSU is perfect. I would do it.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

What size is the case of your Optiplex 760. I'm getting both small form factor and standard form factor sizes on the internet. If it's the small form factor, then you will not find a good PSU that will physically fit in the case. 

This PSU looks like a good deal: Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Hi Johnny,

It's the standard form ATX case. The PSU you linked starts at $109 and goes up from there (here in Australia) ...it's not fair! :'(

SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W - Price Comparison Australia - Buy Cheap



Timer5 said:


> That is a real nice system. I mean it is a perfect for basic day to day use. And that PSU is perfect. I would do it.


Yeah, I'm really considering it! :smile:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



helios19 said:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> It's the standard form ATX case. The PSU you linked starts at $109 and goes up from there (here in Australia) ...it's not fair! :'(
> 
> SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W - Price Comparison Australia - Buy Cheap


It seems Newegg has a special on the SeaSonic M12II 520w, cause that's an excellent price.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

SeaSonic are usually top dollar. Does the site you shop at carry XFX or Corsair?
All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

I can get the XFX 450W PSU linked above... but Iwas just wandering if there was anything cheaper (in AUD). It doesn't seem like it... I just thought I may have missed a model or something.

Also, will changing the PSU extend it's lifetime a fair bit?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

As you are aware, we suggsct 550W good quality minimum PSU. The Seasonic you linked to is top quality but using it would have to be your choice.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Tyree said:


> As you are aware, we suggsct 550W good quality minimum PSU. The Seasonic you linked to is top quality but using it would have to be your choice.


I know Seasonic is the best brand but there prices here are outrageous! I think I may go for this one instead then:

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply at $74 AUD (considering it's only $10 difference from the 450W one)

EDIT: Anyway I got to get to sleep... I'll check back in here tomorrow. Thanks for the swift replies all! You guys Rock! :dance: :thumb:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Excellent choice. Same SeaSonic built quality/guarantee at a lower price.
You realize Newegg doesn't ship outside the US?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

I hope you are aware that the optiplex 760 is a BTX case, not an ATX case. The board is on the right of the case, not the left like ATX

Shouldn't matter very much with power supplies (BTX and ATX are interchangeable I believe)

Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Tyree said:


> You realize Newegg doesn't ship outside the US?


Yeah, I just use their website for product specs and feedback.



wkw427 said:


> I hope you are aware that the optiplex 760 is a BTX case, not an ATX case. The board is on the right of the case, not the left like ATX


I'm not sure I understand what you mean. The board appears to be on the left when I looked at it. I know there are different types of the OptiPlex 760. I'll post a pic of the one I got.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

According to the following link... I have the Mini Tower:

http://www.dell.com/downloads/emea/products/optix/Optiplex_760_Spec_Sheet_en.pdf


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

BATX are just backwards. If the old PSU is ATX, there's no issue.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Could someone confirm for me if the original PSU (_DELL L305P-03_) is ATX or not?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Yes that looks to be normal size ATX Psu.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Rich-M said:


> Yes that looks to be normal size ATX Psu.


Sweet! 

Also, I still want to know will changing the PSU increase the lifespan of the PC? (or is that a stupid question... i'm not sure :facepalm


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Yes it uses a standard ATX sized supply and standard ATX connectors.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



helios19 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Also, I still want to know will changing the PSU increase the lifespan of the PC? (or is that a stupid question... i'm not sure :facepalm


That is hardly a stupid question, yes it will increase the life of all the components. BTW I always say the only stupid question is the one you don't ask!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Rich-M said:


> That is hardly a stupid question, yes it will increase the life of all the components. BTW I always say the only stupid question is the one you don't ask!


Thank you very much Rich! I'm just so hesitant to buy something with being as certain as possible that it's all worth it! :sad:

Luckily I got this place to support me! :smile: I'm going to get the XFX 550W along with my new modem! (which I still haven't got)


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

One more question, is this PC (linked in post #13) capable of supporting 8GB RAM? I couldn't confirm that.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



helios19 said:


> Thank you very much Rich! I'm just so hesitant to buy something with being as certain as possible that it's all worth it! :sad:
> 
> Luckily I got this place to support me! :smile: I'm going to get the XFX 550W along with my new modem! (which I still haven't got)


Makes sense to me!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



helios19 said:


> One more question, is this PC (linked in post #13) capable of supporting 8GB RAM? I couldn't confirm that.



**Up to four DIMM slots (2 in USFF chassis); Non-ECC dual-channel 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM, supporting 1GB to 8GB
(up to 4GB on USFF)**

2GB Max per slot so you would have to fill all four RAM slots to get 8GB.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Do you think it would be wise to fill all slots? ...considering the fact that I can potentially get 4x2gb sticks of the same make/model.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

I wouldn't but that's your choice. 4GB is usually more than enough RAM as few apps/games can utilize over 3GB.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Tyree said:


> I wouldn't but that's your choice. 4GB is usually more than enough RAM as few apps/games can utilize over 3GB.


But in terms of stability, would using all 4 slots cause issues?

Also, Photoshop, Illustrator and Indesign... would 8GB RAM show any differences there?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

I have read that it can but personally I have never had that experience myself. On older boards there were times when full use of all slots lowered the speed of the ram but I haven't heard of that even recently. Since a while back there were issues with 4 gb sticks, personally I would rather see you use 4 2 gb sticks and while Tyree is right that no program or game we use can really utilize more than 4 gb ram, but the system will boot faster and things will open faster with 8 gb.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Well I don't think there could be any harm in testing it out!  Thanks again all... I'll post back here once I get everything sorted.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

I've contacted 2 retailers and they both have said the XFX Core Edition PRO550W is at the end of the line and will no longer be distributed. 

The one good PSU that was affordable here is no longer available. Just my luck!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

There are going to be new XFX power supplies coming out shortly, still made by seasonic with an alledged 88% efficiency like the seasonic x series.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



helios19 said:


> But in terms of stability, would using all 4 slots cause issues?


I recently added 2x4gb ram sticks to my system and have no issues whatsoever. I'm running with 2x2gb Transcend DDR3-1333 sticks and 2x4gb A-Data DDR3-1333 sticks. All running dual-channel mode. 

PS: All my ram slots are occupied now .


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

It used to be when core 2 duos and quads came out that voltage issues would occur if all four slots were filled. This still happens on the odd occasion but now we have quad channel ram which requires all four slots to be filled if your motherboard needs it and as far as I know there are no issues. So I would assume that this problem before quad channel came out has been fixed.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Well, this DELL system was purchased in 2009, so I'm assuming it was built before even Tri-Channel RAM was designed. I'll still give it ago though.



greenbrucelee said:


> There are going to be new XFX power supplies coming out shortly, still made by seasonic with an alledged 88% efficiency like the seasonic x series.


That's good to hear! :smile:


----------



## voon (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

You might want to look at the Antec HCG 520 then. Those HCGs are a Seasonic design (albeit last generation, but still good) internally and somewhat of a price/performance king.

Just make sure your Dell can cope with the ATX standard ... Dell is known to alter PSU sizes somewhat and/or the pins of the connectors, even if they look the same ... but not always.

As for RAM: Many systems support more than what the specs say. The limitations cited are usually based on a) a group of tested rams, b) the sizes available back then or c) the design of the sticks, based on the chips available back then. RAM capability has sometimes more to do with the amount of chips on the sticks, than the actual capacity of the total. But take that with a grain of salt, it will be an experiment, if you try that and success is not guaranteed.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



helios19 said:


> One more question, is this PC (linked in post #13) capable of supporting 8GB RAM? I couldn't confirm that.


I see from your profile that you have WinXP 32bit. If you're going to use a 32bit OS, then 8gb would be a waste of money as a 32bit OS can only "see" in general about 3,5gb RAM.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

As above ^
There are few games/apps that can utilize over 3GB. This PC is fine for standard use but you can't make a silk purse from a pigs ear.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

On XP to do more ram you would have to use 64 bit version and that is really not a good idea as there were driver issues and program issues not found on Vista or Windows 7 64 bit that I experienced.


----------



## voon (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

There's a way to use more than 3.x GB on XP 32bit ... PAE. CPU's support it since the Pentium Pro (P6), but the chipset needs to cope with it and to truly use it, you'd have to patch the kernel as well ... not really feasible for a day to day user and bound to produce an instable system.

If you do video editing, photoshop or even tune modern games like Skyrim to make use of more ram, it can go past 3 GB, I've seen up to 5.x. It's also worth it, if you consider running virtual machines etc. But those are pretty specific uses.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Well obviously if you use more programs, you'll use more memory.. But very few programs will use more then 4gb on their own.

Skyrim only uses 2gb of memory without modifications.

And no, for most users, it is not worth it to tweak their XP install.. Unless, the computer they are using can _not_ run vista or 7.. It would be just so much easier to put a 64bit os.
Additionally, most of the time, older boards only support up to 4gb of memory.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Thanks Voon for your very detailed responses! 

I'll look into that Antec PSU. In regards, to the RAM... i'm aware very few programs utilize over 4GB; however... if I can get 8GB for free, then why not? I'm not losing anything... only gaining! xP

Btw in regards to the OS, this PC is different to the one in my profile as stated in my original post. Atm it has Vista 32bit, but I can install 64bit if necassary.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

A 64Bit OS will be necessary to see anything over 4GB but it is very doubtful you will have any use for it.
The Antec HCG 520 is a SeaSonic made unit but only comes with a 3 yr. warranty.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Tyree said:


> A 64Bit OS will be necessary to see anything over 4GB but it is very doubtful you will have any use for it.
> The Antec HCG 520 is a SeaSonic made unit but only comes with a 3 yr. warranty.


Okay, no worries!

Antec HCG 520
Antec HCG 520 520W Antec High Current Gamer Power Supply 80 PLUS Bronze 135mm fan High Current +12V rail(s) 2x PCI E 6x SATA 6x Molex

This will allow me to put a low-end GPU in too. Not bad, I'll probably get this then.


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



> This will allow me to put a low-end GPU in too. Not bad, I'll probably get this then.


This single rail PSU can even handle (upper) mid-end cards from AMD 6870 up to GTX 670 or AMD 7950 (depending on which CPU you use).


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Held213 said:


> This single rail PSU can even handle (upper) mid-end cards from AMD 6870 up to GTX 670 or AMD 7950 (depending on which CPU you use).


But I intend to put my Sapphire Radeon HD 2400 Pro in there anyway.

Well, I've finally installed the _Antec HCG 520_ and I'm glad to say it's all working well! :smile: It was a bit tough to put in there, however with a bit of help it all worked out. Also the cables are long and plentiful (as oppose to the DELL PSU) therefore I ended up tucking them all under the DVD drive in the spare compartment.

Now with the good quality 520W PSU, I'm going to try insert 8GB RAM! Thanks for all the help so far guys. :thumb: Ill post be back with the results for the RAM.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Sounds like a plan so let us know....


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Tyree said:


> A 64Bit OS will be necessary to see anything over 4GB but it is very doubtful you will have any use for it.
> The Antec HCG 520 is a SeaSonic made unit but only comes with a 3 yr. warranty.


Tyree is there a site you use that gives you up to the minute info on who is making a given PSU. What I have been using is at Toms Hardware but its not updated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

theres a few Database of PSU OEMs, websites and UL numbers.

This Tier list is about a year old and some of Tier 1 and Teir 2s I disagree with Official XS Power Supply Ranking Phase I


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



greenbrucelee said:


> theres a few Database of PSU OEMs, websites and UL numbers.
> 
> This Tier list is about a year old and some of Tier 1 and Teir 2s I disagree with Official XS Power Supply Ranking Phase I


Thanks so much!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

I also use this one

PSU Review Database

Between them all you should get the info you need


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



shotgn said:


> I also use this one
> 
> PSU Review Database
> 
> Between them all you should get the info you need


Thank you.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Interesting. Thanks for the links, I could make use of that too.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Thanks a lot for the great links guys.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Tyree gave me this, it seems to be the most up to date list. Apparently it updates regularly too CORSAIR - PSU Review Database


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



greenbrucelee said:


> Tyree gave me this, it seems to be the most up to date list. Apparently it updates regularly too CORSAIR - PSU Review Database


That's the same as the one linked by shotgn, only difference it's on the Corsair brand. Still much appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Never noticed that.

Although our mantra is still correct anyway. Going for seasonic, xfx and corsair (not the gaming or builder series) wont be giving wrong advice.

But what I should add is that some manufacturers that have been making crap are now producing 'some' good quality units such as Enermax (who used to make good ones then went the same way as antec) and newer Antecs (are being made by seasonic again).

Supposedly there are some high end superflower units which are good quality too but since they have always made crap I would be very hesitant to advise any superflower units to anyone.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Just a quick question guys, what's the difference between a modular PSU and a regular PSU?

Also I intend to upgrade my current PSU too (the PC in my profile) and perhaps get a GTX550Ti or HD7770 to go with it. I also plan to OC my E8400 in the future.

Would you guys recommend a 650W or 750W PSU?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

modular is where you can remove cables from it if they are not needed or put cables into it if they are needed so you save on a tangled mess of cables lying at the bottom of your case that dont get used.

It used to be that with modular power supplies that your would get drops in the output but that was years ago and no longer happens.

If your going to overclock the e8400 (which is what I have) go for the 750 with the 560Ti and follow my guide on the overclocking section.

I have been running my e8400 at a constant 4GHz for 6 years.


----------



## voon (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Modular means the cables aren't permanently attached, there's connectors and a set of cables you can put onto the PSU or not .. whatever you need. Some are hybrids, where the motherboard feed is permanently attached, but others aren't etc. it's a cable management thing.

And I would recommend neither. Both are hideously overpowered, even for OC, especially with an expensive, not that fast, but power efficient 7770. A decent Seasonic X-560 is more than you'll ever need with that setup (it can in theory provide much more than 560W, due to its internal overspecced electronics).


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Interesting. I'm trying to get into the whole idea of cable management, it fascinates me! 

In regards to your suggested PSU. Seasonic PSUs a extremely expensive here in Sydney. So I try to stick to other brands that are manufactured by Seasonic. Like XFX, Corsair and such.


----------



## voon (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

They're also very expensive here .. they're just the luxury variant of PSUs. I still also consider the Antec HCGs a decent buy. They're some of the cheapest seasonic variants (up to the 620W model, the ones higher up aren't seasonic made). Their 520W model also covers your system.

Cable management is just hiding your cables. I like that, it leaves a tidy case and no obstructions for airflow. On very loaded systems with several harddisks, SLI/CF GPU setups etc, the difference isn't very big, as you'd be using most cables anyway. A decent case is something nice, though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



helios19 said:


> Interesting. I'm trying to get into the whole idea of cable management, it fascinates me!
> 
> In regards to your suggested PSU. Seasonic PSUs a extremely expensive here in Sydney. So I try to stick to other brands that are manufactured by Seasonic. Like XFX, Corsair and such.


Messy cables can really affect airflow, if your case allows all cables should be routed through the back of the case so none are in the way of fans.

I always choose modular power supplies.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

True but as Tyree often points out, Antecs only carry 3 year warranty vs 5 year.



greenbrucelee said:


> Never noticed that.
> 
> Although our mantra is still correct anyway. Going for seasonic, xfx and corsair (not the gaming or builder series) wont be giving wrong advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



greenbrucelee said:


> But what I should add is that some manufacturers that have been making crap are now producing 'some' good quality units such as Enermax (who used to make good ones then went the same way as antec) and newer Antecs (are being made by seasonic again).
> 
> Supposedly there are some high end superflower units which are good quality too but since they have always made crap I would be very hesitant to advise any superflower units to anyone.


Several PSU manufacturer's use some better quality units off and on but you can't count on them being consistent. Antec is a prime example of that inconsistency.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Tyree said:


> Several PSU manufacturer's use some better quality units off and on but you can't count on them being consistent. Antec is a prime example of that inconsistency.


But the Antec HCG models should all be made by Seasonic right? So how can the quality be inconsistent?


----------



## voon (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

No, not all. The HCGs are Seasonic up to the 620W Model. I guess Tyree means more across time and models.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



helios19 said:


> But the Antec HCG models should all be made by Seasonic right? So how can the quality be inconsistent?



Antec sells a LOT of different models from several different manufacturer's ranging from junk to SeaSonic and their record for consistent quality products is far from stellar.
I replaced enough Antec PSU's, as I'm sure most all other Professional builders have, over the years to know I don't need those problems.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*



Tyree said:


> Antec sells a LOT of different models from several different manufacturer's ranging from junk to SeaSonic and their record for consistent quality products is far from stellar.
> I replaced enough Antec PSU's, as I'm sure most all other Professional builders have, over the years to know I don't need those problems.


I could not have said it better!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

So is it possible the HCG 520 I got might not be a Seasonic manufactured PSU? Is there any way to check?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

No the HCG 520 and HCG 620 are Seasonic builds same as the old Corsair 520hx and 620hx. The HCG 750 and 900 are Delta units,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Ditto ^


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Oh okay that's good then!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PSU Upgrade*

Okay, today I finally upgraded the PSU in my own PC. I got the Antec HCG 620W! 

Thanks for all the help guys! This thread can be marked as "resolved"! :thumb:


----------

